# Daily trendline breakdowns galore!



## money tree (6 March 2007)

AUD daily trendline breakdown right now
GBP daily trendline breakdown on the 2nd
NZD daily trendline breakdown yest
UJ daily trendline breakdown on the 5th

and thats just the currencies. Share Indicies are breaking down all over the place also. nah, its just a glitch..........right?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 March 2007)

money tree said:
			
		

> AUD daily trendline breakdown right now
> GBP daily trendline breakdown on the 2nd
> NZD daily trendline breakdown yest
> UJ daily trendline breakdown on the 5th
> ...




Check the asx now its rebounded


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 March 2007)

Trade_It said:
			
		

> Check the asx now its rebounded




...yes, but it's called volatility, NOT the resumption of a bull market...not yet.


----------

